# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق تداول العملات الأجنبية والسلع والنفط والمعادن استفسارات وأسئلة المبتدئين  دوسكابى -ساكو بنك رجاء الافاده  هذا القسم برعاية    بعد صمت دام لأيام .. الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## sameh seef

السلام عليكم
رجاء الافاده عن خصائص ومميزاتهم
منتظر تعامل الاخوه

----------


## mohammed 2005

ساكسو بنك نصاب بامتياز وعن تجربة

----------


## Mo3Ty

اتفضل اخي الكريم سيف هنا معلومات عن شركة دوكاسكوبي https://forum.arabictrader.com/t91943.html https://forum.arabictrader.com/t23467.html

----------


## ساري الليل

> ساكسو بنك نصاب بامتياز وعن تجربة

 
طيب ياليت تفيدونا باصدق شركة في العالم  
ولو رصيدك 1000دولار واتضاعف حتى وصل مليون 
وتقدر تسحبه عندهم بكل سهوله

----------


## mazen1

> طيب ياليت تفيدونا باصدق شركة في العالم  
> ولو رصيدك 1000دولار واتضاعف حتى وصل مليون 
> وتقدر تسحبه عندهم بكل سهوله

 اضم صوتي يعني لو حولت 1000$ الى 10 مليون ممكن اسحبهم بسهولة

----------


## sameh seef

> ساكسو بنك نصاب بامتياز وعن تجربة

 اعلم ان الله سيحاسبك على كل كلمه تقولها 
منتظر ردك بخصوص طريقه النصب حتى يكون الحوار مثمر

----------


## sameh seef

> اتفضل اخي الكريم سيف هنا معلومات عن شركة دوكاسكوبي https://forum.arabictrader.com/t91943.html https://forum.arabictrader.com/t23467.html

 شكرا اخى معطى ساقرا الموضوع

----------


## ساري الليل

نفسي والله نلاقي شركة تتعامل مع السوق مباشره وصادقة فعلا
ونفسي ايضا لاقي واحد يقول اقسم بالله العظيم انا سحبت دفعه وحده ربع مليون او نص مليون من الشركة الفلانه بدون مشاكل وبكل سهوله حتى لو على الخاص اذا ما يبغى يعرف بنفسه على العام

----------


## sameh seef

> نفسي والله نلاقي شركة تتعامل مع السوق مباشره وصادقة فعلا
> ونفسي ايضا لاقي واحد يقول اقسم بالله العظيم انا سحبت دفعه وحده ربع مليون او نص مليون من الشركة الفلانه بدون مشاكل وبكل سهوله حتى لو على الخاص اذا ما يبغى يعرف بنفسه على العام

 طيب ليه تتراكم الارباح لحد ماتوصل لربع ونص مليون اسحب على طول

----------


## sameh seef

> نفسي والله نلاقي شركة تتعامل مع السوق مباشره وصادقة فعلا
> ونفسي ايضا لاقي واحد يقول اقسم بالله العظيم انا سحبت دفعه وحده ربع مليون او نص مليون من الشركة الفلانه بدون مشاكل وبكل سهوله حتى لو على الخاص اذا ما يبغى يعرف بنفسه على العام

 وخلى بالك من الخاص طالما انت طلبت هايطلع لك كذا شخص شغال مع شركات ويوعدك ويقسملك انه سحب وتلاقيها شركات مجهوله خلى بالك

----------


## Mo3Ty

> طيب ياليت تفيدونا باصدق شركة في العالم  
> ولو رصيدك 1000دولار واتضاعف حتى وصل مليون 
> وتقدر تسحبه عندهم بكل سهوله

 والله اخي الكريم ساري الليل
صعب تلاقي شركة حد يقول عليها اصدق شركة فى العالم.. لاختلافات كثيرة
بس انصحك بقراءة هذا الموضوع قبل اختيار اى شركة  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t183624.html?highlight=

----------

